# iTunes ne reconnait pas mon iPod Classic



## sexd0llars (31 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous! 

Depuis peu nouvelle sur ce site, je souhaite pouvoir trouver une solution pour mon iPod.
Je vous met dans l'ambiance :

 Il y a plus d'1 semaine, j'ai connecter mon iPod sur le pc portable d'une amie pour simplement le charger (ce n'était pas la premiere fois) mais exceptionnelement, en débranchant mon iPod, toutes mes données (chansons, podcasts, films..) se sont comme volatilisés. En attendant de pouvoir rentrer chez moi, remettre mes données, je connecte mon iPod à mon pc (windows XP) qui le reconnait, mais en ouvrant iTunes rien ne se passe. Je suis déjà au préalable, aller voir dans tout les forums concernant le même probleme mais rien n'y fait. Je suis désemparée et déséspérée.. La musique est ma seule survie, quand je prend le train chaque semaine pour mes études..

Quand je lance un diagnostique sur iTunes voilà ce qu'il me sort :

**** Informations relatives aux modules externes ****

Aucun module externe installé.

iPodService 9.2.1.5 est en cours d&#8217;exécution.
iTunesHelper 9.2.1.5 est en cours d&#8217;exécution.
Apple Mobile Device service 3.2.0.0 est en cours d&#8217;exécution.

**** Tests de synchronisation des appareils ****

Aucun iPod, iPhone ou iPad détecté.


Aidez moi SVP


----------

